# CTF des RV Tempo Hirzweiler: 15. Juni



## squirrel (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

der RV Tempo lädt euch ganz herzlich zur CTF in Hirzweiler ein. Start ist am Sonntag, den 15. Juni, wie gewohnt von 8-10Uhr an der Dorfwaldhalle Hirzweiler.

Die Strecken:
22km: Familientour - flach, Forstwege und asphaltierte Wege, wirklich für Familien geeignet.
35km: etwas anspruchsvolleres Höhenprofil, auch noch gut mit einem Tourenrad zu fahren
55km/1300hm: MTB-Tour mit Trails und Höhenmetern satt. Einige lange und auch ein paar kurze steile Anstiege und auch die ein oder andere Wurzelpassage warten auf euch. Für Fahrer mit etwas Kondition und etwas Fahrkönnen.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2008)

ich bin auf jeden fall da ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (11. Juni 2008)

ja, ich auch.
dem mtb cup saar-pfalz sei dank


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2008)

also ich bin so um 9 da wie siehts bei dir aus timo?


----------



## p41n (11. Juni 2008)

meine wenigkeit ist definitiv auch mit von der partie..
die tour zu jahresbeginn war schon super..
daher darf ich diese hier nicht versäumen..


----------



## ImaXe (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Würde auch gerne mitkommen. Woher und wie kommt ihr denn alle hin?
Ansonsten fahre ich mit der Bahn.

Greetz

Weil mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln kommt man da nicht wirklich hin.

Achso: Ich komme aus Saarbrücken.
Ich wollte eigentlich dort fahren, aber wenn es nicht anders geht fahre ich auch irgendwie hin. Punkt ist nur das ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne in der Ecke.


----------



## Da Anhänger (11. Juni 2008)

ImaXe
woher kommst du denn demnach wird dir vieleicht eher jemand sagen können ob dich wer mitnehmen kann.nach hirzweiler kommst du nur mem bus!wenn du was öffentliches nutzen willst..fahr mem bike hin das geht immer und zusätzliche trainigskilometer schaden nie!;-)

gruß


----------



## squirrel (11. Juni 2008)

Per Zug kommt man aus Richtung Neunkirchen / Homburg und Saarbrücken bis Illingen. Von dort sind es über die Landstraße ca. 5km bis zum Start in Hirzweiler. Die sind auch noch recht flach, sodass dieser Teil ohne Probleme per Bike zu überbrücken wäre.


----------



## ImaXe (11. Juni 2008)

Der erste Zug fährt wenn ihr schon startet.



Deswegen frage ich ja, aber mal schauen.


----------



## agent_smith (11. Juni 2008)

leequar und ich fahren so gegen 8:45 in heusweiler los.
sollten dann so gegen 9:30 am start der ctf sein....

lg timo


----------



## ImaXe (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo agent smith!

Kann ich mich euch um 8:45 in Heusweiler anschließen??

Ich kenne mich in der Ecke nich so aus.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2008)

von Heusweiler nach Hirzweiler sinds auf direkter Strecke etwa 17km schätz ich...

Falls ich mitkomme (abhängig vom Wetter und so  ) häng ich mich dann auch ab Heusweiler dran!


----------



## agent_smith (12. Juni 2008)

ImaXe schrieb:


> Hallo agent smith!
> 
> Kann ich mich euch um 8:45 in Heusweiler anschließen??
> 
> ...



Klar,
Was kennst Du denn in Heusweiler?
Wo könnte man sich treffen?

LG Timo


----------



## ImaXe (12. Juni 2008)

Kennen tu ich da nichts!

Aber ich habe was auf Google Maps gefunden. Das sieht so aus wie eine Einkaufshalle vor der Autobahn.

Richtig??


----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2008)

einkaufshalle vor der Autobahn?  

wie kommst du den? mit dem Rad von SB oder mit Saarbahn und Bus?


----------



## ImaXe (12. Juni 2008)

Na mit dem Rad von Saarbrücken!

Oder wie wärs an den großen Fitnessstudio bei der Bahn??

Greetz

Wie sieht es denn mit der Wetterfestigkeit eurerseits aus, weil es wird sehr wahrscheinlich nass am So!

Nicht das ich da nachher alleine stehe. :-(


----------



## leeqwar (12. Juni 2008)

einkaufshalle vor der autobahn könnte aldi sein.
wetterfestigkeit: wenn es regnet fahre ich nicht. 

@ImaXe: du bist herzlich eingeladen mit und nach hirzweiler zu fahren, aber dir sollte nur bewusst sein, dass du
18-20 km bis heusweiler (mindestens 1 langer anstieg), 
16-17 km mit etwa 25er schnitt nach hirzweiler (mindestens 1-2 anstiege), 
55 km /1300 hm trails
und danach etwa 30 km wieder heim 
fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2008)

das werden über 100km, nicht ohne Höhenmeter...

ich würde empfehlen in SB in die Bahn zu springen, in Riegelsberg in den Bus umzusteigen und zu fahren bis Heusweiler Geisberg (Haltestelle am höchsten Punkt  ), dann auf der anderen Seite der schmale Weg direkt Richtung Sender. Dort könnte man sich Treffen. Zufällig wohn ich genau da in der Nähe  

Ich fahr aber auch nur wenns trocken bleibt. Und wenn ich - falls ich starte- die Haldentour Samstag überlebe


----------



## ImaXe (12. Juni 2008)

Ja genau am Geisberg!

Also was die Km angeht ist das schon Ok. Nach Riegelsberg mit Saarbahn und dann nach Heusweiler ganz gemütlich warm machen. Dann können wir gern ein bißchen schneller machen. Der Rest, denn werde ich schon irgendwie überstehen. 

Wegen dem Wetter, wie machen wir es?
Also ich habe keine Lust morgens um 08:45 alleine da zu stehen, weil es ein bißchen nisselt oder so.
Aber man kann laut den Wetterdaten sehen das es am So wohl mäßigen bis leichten Regenschauer bei um die 18°C geben wird. Im ganzen Saarland, allerdings sind es auch noch drei Tage bis dahin. Das Wetter kann ja bekanntlich schnell umschlagen im Saarland.
Deswegen keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen.

Sollen wir uns dann um 7:00 am So nochmal kurz per mail abchecken oder wie???

Greetz


----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2008)

ich sag bis sonntag morgen, 7Uhr, hier im Thread bescheid ob ich am start bin! wenn ich mich net melde gilt das als abgesagt. 

Treffpunkt vorm Sender? den sollte jeder finden... 

wenn du von Riegelsberg nicht mit dem Bus fahren willst, fahr einfach Riegelsberg runter und folge den Saarbahnschienen bis richtung Walpershofen, hinter der Kläranlage entlang, nach Walpershofen, Rechtskurve, linkskurve, rechtskurve und dann vor der brücke schräg links rein, dann kommste an der Realschule in Heusweiler raus, dann nur noch den Berg rauf zum Geisberg, über die Straße immer Richtung Sender...


----------



## MöveBasti (12. Juni 2008)

Fährt irgend jemand mit dem bike von eppelborn nach hirzweiler?


----------



## p41n (12. Juni 2008)

ich fahre aus richtung ottweiler nach hirzweiler mit dem bike
falls jemand nicht weiß, wo genau der treffpunkt ist, kann er sich mir gerne anschließen..


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2008)

willst du von eppelborn aus mim bike fahren und dann die 60km ? :-O


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Juni 2008)

sonst machen doch ctfs keinen spaß, wenn man nicht mit dem bike anreist^^  bin evtl. auch dabei.


----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2008)

von eppelborn aus sinds doch nur gut 10km nach hirzweiler...


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2008)

15 km ;-)


----------



## ImaXe (12. Juni 2008)

@ crazyeddie

wenn du dabei bist dann können wir ja zusammen fahren. Ich kenn mich da ja nich so aus.
Dieses mal ist alles Ok!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 15 km ;-)


wenn man nicht den direkten Weg nimmt könnens auch 50km sein


----------



## p41n (13. Juni 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> sonst machen doch ctfs keinen spaß, wenn man nicht mit dem bike anreist^^  bin evtl. auch dabei.



meine meinung..  na dann sieht man sich ja evtl. am sonntag..


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2008)

basti ich fahre glaub auch mim bike hin  
fährst die 60 mit ? 
also ich wollte so um 9-halb 10 da sin 

lg DaViD


----------



## MöveBasti (13. Juni 2008)

klar für en paar 30km lonts sich ja nicht hin zu fahren =) wan soll ma in eppelborn los fahren?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2008)

hi sebastian xD 
also ich bin für 15 nach 8  wollte um 9 dort mit noch jmd losfahren 
lg


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Juni 2008)

so so und wer fragt mich?????die gruppe aus heusweiler kann dann ja noch die lebacher aufnehmen und wir aus eppelborn schließen uns dann hier mit an!;-)und dann sind ja nur ncoh knappe 10 likometer und die sind eh flach!;-) wer das was?

gruß 

ps.s wenn nicht werd ich faul und fahr mem auto!;-)


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2008)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> ps.s wenn nicht werd ich faul und fahr mem auto!;-)



das geht jo schonmal gar net   

die Lebacher fahren aber einen anderen Weg wie die Heusweilerer... wir fahren über Eiweiler rüber...

ich bin mal gespannt wies wetter wird...


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2008)

ei irgentwo treffen wir uns halt xD 
dann fahren ma mit 10 man die ctf xD 
frank ist auch um 9 da


----------



## agent_smith (14. Juni 2008)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107030.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (14. Juni 2008)

agent_smith schrieb:


> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107030.html



dafür muss man aber meteorolgie studiert haben, oder?

hoffe mal, dass ich morgen früh fit bin. treffpunkt klären wir dann morgen früh?

nach hirzweiler ist recht einfach. richtung grosswaldbrauerei und dann immer den grünen schildern "illingen" folgen. dort angekommen immer den gelben schildern "hüttigweiler" und "hirzweiler" folgen.


----------



## cpt-coma (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo leute wie ist die genaue adresse der Dorfwaldhalle Hirzweiler, wenn ich das in google maps eingebe komme ich immer nach neunkirchen limbach??? 
Gruß cpt-coma


----------



## leeqwar (14. Juni 2008)

cpt-coma schrieb:


> Hallo leute wie ist die genaue adresse der Dorfwaldhalle Hirzweiler, wenn ich das in google maps eingebe komme ich immer nach neunkirchen limbach???
> Gruß cpt-coma



leiwieserstr

google maps (am besten sat-ansicht)


----------



## chris84 (15. Juni 2008)

super CTF!  

hat mega spaß gemacht! Die Ausschilderung war auch gut, war immer eindeutig, so man nicht gerade dran vorbei rauscht  (Was aber nur vorkommt wenn man statt der Ausschilderung nur den Vordermann im Blick hat um das Hinterrad nicht zu verlieren, dann isses auch mehr CTR denn CTF (Country Touren Race  )

Ich hab daheim angekommen 99km aufm Tacho, für die 100 hats nicht mehr gereicht... ich bin total platt!  

was ist mit denen die um halb 10 starten wollten? (stefan, timo usw)
war noch relativ lang an der Halle, aber keiner aufgetaucht... 
hab leider daheim erst festgestellt dass ich aufm Handy nen Anruf vom Stefan hatte...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2008)

ja war schön

strecke war auch gut zu fahren  und wie sris schon sagt gut beschildert ;-) 
ich war/bin tot -.-  
habe meine 90 km auch aber mein tacho zählt falsch  müsste an die 100 ran kommn *g*

timo und steffan usw haben verschlafen xD 

lg DaViD


----------



## Da Anhänger (15. Juni 2008)

ctr war top!muss mal öfter in der kante da oben rumfahren wohn an der quelle und kenn sie nicht! 
die ausschliderung und beschriftung war top!endlich mal farben die man schon von weitem sehen konnte und auch mal reagieren konnte. 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

Nee, nicht verpennt.




Bin mit Stefan und Verena pünktlich um 8:45 bei mir losgefahren. Aufgrund miserabelster Ortskenntnis sind wir aber so ziemlich als letzte auf die 60er Strecke gegangen.
Da wars auch schon kurz vor 10....
Dann mussten wir leider noch einen Rettungswagen rufen weil ein Fahrer schwer gestürzt war, und haben dann natürlich noch dort verweilt bis der RTW eingetroffen ist. Jürgen und Marc haben da wirklich blitzschnell und richtig gehandelt!

An dieser Stelle nochmal Gute Besserung!!

Die Strecke war aber wirklich sehr geil. Schnell und trotzdem viele schöne Trails.
 
Super Orga! Wir haben sogar als Spätstarter noch Riegel, Kuchen usw an den Kontrollstellen bekommen, das hat man ja auch nicht überall!

Wir hatten dann genau 5h(reine Fahrzeit) und ca 110km aufm Tacho.

MFG Timo


----------



## p41n (15. Juni 2008)

kann mich meinen vorrednern absolut anschließen..

die CTF war super, perfekte ausschilderung und ich war mit einer sehr netten gruppe unterwegs.. 

und nicht zu vergessen die orga.. die waren natürlich auch super.. eine rundum gelungene tour mit allem, was das biker-herz höher schlagen lässt..

was ich besonders hervorheben muss, ist der trailanteil.. endlich mal ne ctf mit vielen singletrails.. da kann sich der rsf niederlinxweiler mit seiner ctf ne scheibe abschneiden.. 

jetzt bin ich aber auch platt.. laut tacho waren es knapp 80km und 1600hm..

auf nächstes jahr..


----------



## stefansls (15. Juni 2008)

Der Parcours war echt allererste Sahne! Daumen hoch RV Tempo!   . Habe bis jetzt noch nie eine so hohe Wurzelteppichdichte bei ner CTF gesehen. Wie geht es denn dem verletzten?

MFG Stefan & Verena


----------



## erlkönig (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo und Danke, dass ihr trotz der bescheidenen Wettervorhersagen der letzten Tage gekommen seid und Danke auch für die vielen und tollen Komplimente zur Ausschilderung.  

Der traurige Teil ist der, dass wir einen Schwerverletzten hatten, der mit dem Rettungswagen abtransportiert werden musste. Danke denen, die den Notruf abgesetzt haben und bei dem Gestürzten geblieben bis der RTW eingetroffen ist.
Soviel ich weiß hat er eine offene Ellbogen- oder Unterarmfraktur und wird noch heute in SB operiert. Vom RV Tempo schon mal die besten Genesungswünsche.


----------



## scotty23 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir gute Besserung an den gestürzten.

Die Orga war super, klasse Strecke und sehr nette Leute, hat 
wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder.

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## leeqwar (16. Juni 2008)

hat sehr viel spass gemacht! die erwartungen wurden voll erfüllt!


----------



## cpt-coma (16. Juni 2008)

Am besten hat mir die Spielwiese gefallen (ziemlich am Anfang) bin ca. 4 mal dort durch war net schlecht!!!
Dann waren da noch so 2 Typen, die sind mit mir angekommen und ich bin kurz nach ihnen gestartet, habe sie dann überholt und bin weiter nach ca. 30 min. überholte ich die selben Typen wieder ich konnte es nicht fassen als ich sie nach ca.20 min wieder überholte ,  sagte ich zu ihnen das sie mich total demoralisieren würden und wie das sein kann, ich überhole sie nun das dritte mal, vor allem ich total nass geschwitzt und wie im Wahn und die 2 locker auf dem radel sitzend ,locker luftig durch die Gegend radelnd,sie meinten das sie in der nähe Wohnen würden und das sie  ein paar Abkürzungen gefahren sind,da war mir alles klar und ich musste laut lachen, aber im ersten Moment zweifelte ich an meinem verstand.
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------

